# Bulk Salt Suppliers around Baltimore MD?



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm looking for bulk salt suppliers around Harford and Baltimore counties. Where are the best places for supply and price?


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Call Ron Eckman @ Deicing Depot 413-221-0042
Tell him you got his # from Bill Harrison


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Snowproz51;2056633 said:


> Call Ron Eckman @ Deicing Depot 413-221-0042
> Tell him you got his # from Bill Harrison


I second that Bill, Ron has the nicest salt around Thumbs Up. You can also call Anthony Bishop( 240-405-2378) who works at Ron's plant and tell him John Hupman sent you with De-Ice Patrol.


----------



## Xtreme Fab (Sep 22, 2013)

http://snowicesalt.com/
301-986-5859

ask for Pete


----------

